# sitting trot



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey, I'm having trouble not bumping around when I'm sit trotting. I'm trying to sit deep and go side to side not forward and back but is there anything else that might help me? Thanks!


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

I usually go into sitting trot by first posting then slowly posting lower and lower until I'm posting "invisibly." I do this by using the motion of the horse to "post" using my lower back only, following the horses momentum. I once rode a horse whose natural movement caused me to have "invisible posting" without meaning to and being yelled at by my instructor for it.

Having a supple lower back is the key, for me at least, when it comes to sitting trot.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

cool thanks! Cheyenne also has a really bumpy trot so it makes it difficult! But I'll try that tomorow!


----------



## yukontanya (Apr 11, 2010)

STOP TRYING LOL yaa i know what the hell does that mean.. well it worked for me.... I just stopped trying, I got on my boy bareback, in the field with just his halter on. And tried to trot, just a couple steps, and go back to a walk to regain my balance. Then back up and down between a trot and a walk... Now I can sit a trot in a saddle !!! LOL good luck.. just have fun with it


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

haha okay thanks!


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey, I know you posted this a while ago now but i'm just learning the same thing and the more i relax and keep my legs relaxed the easier it is to absorb the movement. When i start to tense my legs get tense and seem to instruct my horse to go faster which then makes me more tense but as soon as I relax and and let my hips follow the horses action i'm fine (more of a side to side movement than a forward and back)


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Sink your but into the saddle and your weight into your heels. This will keep you from bouncing as well as cueing your horse to stay slow.


----------



## Brithorse1996 (May 25, 2010)

I used to have this problem and what I just do is try to forget im doing it. Just think about anything the horse, your hand posistion anything. Just relax and forget. Its helped me  good luck


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

to complete a correct sitting trot its not just sitting there.. ur abs have to absorb the impact thats what keeps ur but from moving so everytime ur body would should post up from the horses movement tighten ur abs and then release so in a sense ur abs are posting but u keep ur butt and lower body down into the saddle


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

netty83 said:


> Hey, I know you posted this a while ago now but i'm just learning the same thing and the more i relax and keep my legs relaxed the easier it is to absorb the movement. When i start to tense my legs get tense and seem to instruct my horse to go faster which then makes me more tense but as soon as I relax and and let my hips follow the horses action i'm fine (more of a side to side movement than a forward and back)





yukontanya said:


> STOP TRYING LOL yaa i know what the hell does that mean.. well it worked for me....


These are the keys to sitting the trot.

Don't think about what you're doing! (i.e. stop trying), relax your legs and hips, and let your body will follow the motion of the horse. 

Once you get there, it will be as natural as a walk, and you'll look back and wonder why everyone thinks it's so hard.


----------



## NannonsWhiskey (Oct 14, 2010)

Sounds like good advise to me =)


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

okay thanks guys! I'll write these down and try them tomorow!


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

I took a riding course at college, and that's what they told me. Just relax your thighs, everytime you try to grip with them, it causes you to bounce. 

I was also having trouble finding balance at the canter, and what really helps me, is they said in the beginning, act like you are more of a jockey and bring your weight a little out of the saddle. Most weight in the stirrups. They said lean forward a little and not physically lift your butt from the saddle but mentally? If that makes any sense, lol. I'm still working on it... and trotting too!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Just relax. Sit back on your butt, press your weight onto your heels, and relax your shoulders. Go to your happy place and enjoy the ride  Don't become a passenger, but don't stress it. I find the more you think about it the more screwed up your position can get. Don't think, just _do. _I know that's kind of hard, but it's pretty much all I can offer you at this point.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

oh okay. I worked on some side to side today like, stepping more on one heel then another, and then the other one. with the rythm that Cheyenne's shoulders were going. It worked pretty well, but I still need lots of practice on it. If I can get a video somehow and put it on here, then I will.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

you shouldnt be putting more weight in one side than the other when doing a sitting trot or canter or any other gait unless ur asking for a movement such as leg yielding or half pass or anything like that bc those are aids (sitting more weight in a seat bone/leg) to ask for something. ur weight should b equal in the saddle on ur seat bones


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

well it's not exactly uneaven weight it's more side to side movement, but not. I don't know how to explain it.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

well in any movement ur still supposed to b sitting centered unless u are asking for a movement when you put ur weight into the seat bone u need to ask with. in a sitting trot u should not be moving side to side, all weight centered equally over ur seat bones


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

Okay I think I know where your going.
I'm not litterally going like, moving my bum side to side out of the saddle or anything it's just like, trying to stay in rythm with Cheyenne's movement. I have a habit of posting, so I'm leaning forward, and doing all that kinda stuff, so when people ask me to show them my sitting trot, I'm not balanced enough to acually stay in the saddle, I keep on bumping around. so usually they tell me to go more in rythm with Shey-Shey's movement, like instead of forward and back it's side to side..... oh I don't know how to explain it. Just more moving with Cheyenne's quarters and how her legs go. haha I'm a terrible explainer I know! (is explainer a word???)


----------

